# Jungle Disk Help with Encryption



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 7, 2008)

I signed up for Jungle Disk to do online backups. One option is to activate encryption, and I have to put in a code. What exactly are they asking for? Any combo of numers/letters or some specific thing? Rich, Vic? Anyone else use this and can explain?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I signed up for Jungle Disk to do online backups. One option is to activate encryption, and I have to put in a code. What exactly are they asking for? Any combo of numers/letters or some specific thing? Rich, Vic? Anyone else use this and can explain?



Chris, have you seen the manual? Here is the section on encrytion:

JungleDisk - Reliable online storage powered by Amazon S3 â„¢

Jungle Disk updated recently to change encryption options and I think the manual covers what is needed. The key is like a password, so a combination of numbers and letters is probably what you want to use.

You don't have to encrypt if you are merely worried about the transfer being intercepted while backing up because of improvements in their security. If you do encrypt, make sure you keep your key safe. If you forget it, it's all gone.

I'm just starting with it myself and have decided not to encrypt for now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris,

Any password will work. As Vic noted, make sure you keep track of it. I use Roboform to keep track of my passwords.


----------

